
AI•ON: Artificial Intelligence Open Network - cocoflunchy
http://ai-on.org/
======
JD557
All mailing lists appear to be empty, is this a new project?

If so, it would be nice to have at least a "Welcome" topic on each mailing
list to "kick off" the discussion of each topic.

~~~
romesc
Out of curiosity, which mailing lists did you check? I am wondering what
others consider the 'standards'. Thanks!

~~~
kobeya
I think he means the project mailing lists (Google Groups) on the linked site.

~~~
romesc
Ah, that makes more sense. I should have read the full comment XD.

------
partycoder
Well, I hope this network succeeds.

If it's based on the concept of "LION" (LinkedIn Open Networkers), I have to
say that many Artificial Intelligence groups in LinkedIn are full of people
talking about Asimov instead of actual AI.

~~~
eejr
think open source + behind the scenes. the plan is to share code, papers,
science, thoughts in the making, research, etc. but all around well defined
projects to be pragmatic. if you already like projects like Keras, this may be
a nice place to checkout what you can do with it.

------
kobeya
Have you considered running proper mailman instances for the project mailing
lists instead of Google Groups?

~~~
odbol_
WHy?

~~~
softwarelimits
One reason: google offers no way to download content generated by your group.
Downloading the archive of mailing lists was a common technique not so long
ago to update yourself quickly with a locally searchable archive. Not possible
with google groups. This is a very annoying limitation and it makes my
research and communication work more complicated every day.

Using google groups forces people to send their very own content into a silo
with no way to get it out again without using the google gui.

Another reason: the google groups gui is simply very bad and not usable for
professional researchers, I do not want to go into details on this, as it may
be based on personal perception, but I always wonder how this product could
ever be released to the public, but people seem to accept everything nowadays.
One may not need to use the horrible gui when receiving all the messages via a
mailserver, but then you still have no way to research things from the past
(see above).

Also many people maybe would like to avoid using google at all.

It would be great if you offered at least a mirror with a downloadable
archive.

Thanks!

------
dharma1
Run by who? The website is very sparse on info

~~~
eejr
it was proposed by François Chollet (author of Keras)
[https://twitter.com/fchollet/status/788462595330105344](https://twitter.com/fchollet/status/788462595330105344)

------
swanders
So if I am interested in social-media-bot-detection, as found here:
[https://github.com/AI-ON/ai-
on.org/blob/master/projects/soci...](https://github.com/AI-ON/ai-
on.org/blob/master/projects/social-media-bot-detection.md)

Should I create a new repo from scratch for the project and then make a pull
request to update the md file from the original repository to point to the new
repo?

This is my understanding from the documentation.

~~~
fspacef
I was unsure about this as well. Did you figure it out?

